# Scenic Western Canadian Railroad trip



## DonM (Jul 4, 2014)

I could use some advice. I'm thinking of taking one of those scenic tours via rail in Western Canada. I've seen ads for them from Vancouver to Jasper or Banff. They don't appear to be roundtrip?

Coming from the East Coast (Connecticut) I could fly into either Vancouver or Calgary. Assuming most tours are not roundtrip, from which direction would you think best? Which tour company? I was thinking a Fall excursion- when is a good time to see the foliage turn?

Thanks for any help

don


----------



## Tacoma (Jul 4, 2014)

The rocky mountaineer is supposed to be an awesome trip but expensive.  I don't think it matters what direction you go.  The west does not get the colors that the east does but my best guess for color would be the last week of Sept to the middle of Oct.  Because you are going through the mountains there should be color at some elevation.  Fall is an awesome time to travel cool but that often means snow on the mountaintops which makes them really beautiful in my opinion.

Enjoy
Joan


----------



## am1 (Jul 4, 2014)

Via does not go through Calgary or Banff but you may want to visit them before or after.  You can get a roundtrip but  I am not sure why you would want to.  

I hope to do it one day.  Maybe even start in Ontario with a 30 day on/off pass.


----------



## DonM (Jul 4, 2014)

*VIA??*

VIA?? The name of a scenic tour group?


----------



## am1 (Jul 4, 2014)

DonM said:


> VIA?? The name of a scenic tour group?



Via rail is the train company.  The scenic tour group would be different and possibly just offer one ways.

Via is prone to lots of strikes, shutdowns by different groups so you may want good travel insurance.


----------



## myoakley (Jul 5, 2014)

Last year, we took the Rocky Mountaineer one way from Vancouver to Whistler.  The scenery was spectacular.  However, the price was very high for the mileage.  We realized that we could return from Whistler to Vancouver via the Greyhound bus (2 1/2 hrs.) for $12. each!!! (senior rate bought several weeks in advance)


----------



## DonM (Jul 6, 2014)

myoakley said:


> Last year, we took the Rocky Mountaineer one way from Vancouver to Whistler.  The scenery was spectacular.  However, the price was very high for the mileage.  We realized that we could return from Whistler to Vancouver via the Greyhound bus (2 1/2 hrs.) for $12. each!!! (senior rate bought several weeks in advance)



Considering that this would not be a daily commute, but a one time trip, was it worth it? What time of year did you go? What class did you ride, and does that make a big difference in the experience?

don


----------



## myoakley (Jul 6, 2014)

We went to Whistler the last week of August last year.  The Rocky Mountaineer is something which I would recommend one time for the experience.  The "Sea to Sky" route is spectacular, but as I said, very expensive considering the number of miles covered.  We did not pay extra to be seated in the dome car and were happy we didn't, because anyone can get up and go into the open air cars and have unimpeded views.  Some people drive themselves or take the bus, although the route is not exactly the same because it does not follow the coast as closely as the train.   If you go to Whistler, be sure to take the "Peak to Peak" cable car from the summit of Mt. Whistler to the summit of Mt. Blackcomb.  It is an unforgettable ride!


----------



## Chrispee (Jul 9, 2014)

The Rocky Mountaineer to Whistler is a pretty spectacular trip, but given the price I'd rather enjoy the almost as spectacular drive.  The sea to sky highway is awesome, and there are lots of great places to stop along the way.  Spend the money you saved on a convertible, dinner on one of the many great whistler patios, and an overnight stay!


----------



## DonM (Jul 10, 2014)

Thank you all for the great advice!

don


----------

